# Finally- new paint for the world's ugliest '66



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok she looks kinda sad but it was what i could afford. After a year of me working on it, i got to a point where i could take it to a body shop to have rear quarters replaced and generally get ready for paint. Come May 20th I get to paint it- always wanted to do that. Decided to paint her the same color blue that the Harley is painted???? might be a lot of blue but we will see


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

there is no ugly ‘66……mine is blue too…….it will look great……


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

My 67 is blue...Blue Rocks! White pin stripes really set them off too.


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Lemans guy said:


> there is no ugly ‘66……mine is blue too…….it will look great……


thank you


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> My 67 is blue...Blue Rocks! White pin stripes really set them off too.


Thank you


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

4rd4fun said:


> Thank you


Good call on the white pin stripes


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

4rd4fun said:


> Ok she looks kinda sad but it was what i could afford. After a year of me working on it, i got to a point where i could take it to a body shop to have rear quarters replaced and generally get ready for paint. Come May 20th I get to paint it- always wanted to do that. Decided to paint her the same color blue that the Harley is painted???? might be a lot of blue but we will see


Post some pics. Are painting it yourself? 

FYI, some colors are MUCH easier to spray than others, and some colors SHOW imperfections, much easier than others. Consider that!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

The world needs ugly cars too. That what I tell myself. When I paint a car it usually gets sold so I hold off as long as I can.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

In a an ugly 66 contest, you'd be runner up, I just keep throwing $$$$ at it, may actually get it on the road this year.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

There are many, many ugly car models in the world....The GTO is not one of them! (regardless of the condition).


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Duff said:


> In a an ugly 66 contest, you'd be runner up, I just keep throwing $$$$ at it, may actually get it on the road this year.
> View attachment 152956


Some serious character, there!


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm with everyone who says that there's no such thing as an ugly GTO. Keep at it, @4rd4fun !


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Dude, don't harsh your ride. Sounds like you've done a ton of work to it. These cars are expensive, with really nice examples being unobtainable by most, especially now. There is a reason there are so many LeMans and clones on here. Any way you can get into the hobby is a good way in. I was in my mid 30s with three kids when I got mine and a LeMans was the only way in for me. 10 years in and I wouldn't trade it for a GTO. They are all special in their own way. The fact that you have put the time and effort into bringing yours back is it's story. X2 on the pictures. Share the progress and the color you are going with. Share a picture of a bike with the color. I'm picturing that mid to dark Harley color which will look awesome on a 66, but I could be off the mark with what's in my head.

BTW, want to see ugly? This is my Pontiac's skanky cousin who we make sleep outdoors. And no, I have no plans to paint it and ruin that perfect hooptie patena I have going on. The hot rod crowd pays big money for a finish I got for free due to bad clear coat that Ford used back in the 90s. Now that's ugly (and a Ford to boot).


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Jared said:


> BTW, want to see ugly? This is my Pontiac's skanky cousin who we make sleep outdoors. And no, I have no plans to paint it and ruin that perfect hooptie patena I have going on. The hot rod crowd pays big money for a finish I got for free due to bad clear coat that Ford used back in the 90s. Now that's ugly (and a Ford to boot).


 I came back from Iceland in 1994 to my beautiful 88 IROC shedding the clear coat like a snake. I gave it the axe for a 1994 b4c Camaro


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Post some pics. Are painting it yourself?
> 
> FYI, some colors are MUCH easier to spray than others, and some colors SHOW imperfections, much easier than others. Consider that!


plan to paint it myself with the help of someone that has painted many cars so kind of cheating there-- maybe have an outside chance of it coming out ok with the "help". I will see if I can catch some pictures- good to remember.


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

67ventwindow said:


> The world needs ugly cars too. That what I tell myself. When I paint a car it usually gets sold so I hold off as long as I can.


I hear you -- I guess in the back of my mind that is what I am thinking- I had a match 1 70 Mustang in High School a million years ago-- when I was done with it I guess I was done with it and sold it?? i am really afraid I am going to do the same with this. always wanted a Goat-i have a vintage air, dakota dash (analog), bunch of chrome, etc, etc,etc----- we will see what happens when it is done. love the process.


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Jared said:


> Dude, don't harsh your ride. Sounds like you've done a ton of work to it. These cars are expensive, with really nice examples being unobtainable by most, especially now. There is a reason there are so many LeMans and clones on here. Any way you can get into the hobby is a good way in. I was in my mid 30s with three kids when I got mine and a LeMans was the only way in for me. 10 years in and I wouldn't trade it for a GTO. They are all special in their own way. The fact that you have put the time and effort into bringing yours back is it's story. X2 on the pictures. Share the progress and the color you are going with. Share a picture of a bike with the color. I'm picturing that mid to dark Harley color which will look awesome on a 66, but I could be off the mark with what's in my head.
> 
> BTW, want to see ugly? This is my Pontiac's skanky cousin who we make sleep outdoors. And no, I have no plans to paint it and ruin that perfect hooptie patena I have going on. The hot rod crowd pays big money for a finish I got for free due to bad clear coat that Ford used back in the 90s. Now that's ugly (and a Ford to boot).


I came real close to buying a Lemans with a GTO hood years ago- it was 900.00---- now that sounds so foolish not to purchase but like you at the time working several jobs, couple of kids, married, etc- did not have the 900.00. oh well. can't believe I don't have any pictures of the work so far or for that matter none of the bike either???


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Jared said:


> Dude, don't harsh your ride. Sounds like you've done a ton of work to it. These cars are expensive, with really nice examples being unobtainable by most, especially now. There is a reason there are so many LeMans and clones on here. Any way you can get into the hobby is a good way in. I was in my mid 30s with three kids when I got mine and a LeMans was the only way in for me. 10 years in and I wouldn't trade it for a GTO. They are all special in their own way. The fact that you have put the time and effort into bringing yours back is it's story. X2 on the pictures. Share the progress and the color you are going with. Share a picture of a bike with the color. I'm picturing that mid to dark Harley color which will look awesome on a 66, but I could be off the mark with what's in my head.
> 
> BTW, want to see ugly? This is my Pontiac's skanky cousin who we make sleep outdoors. And no, I have no plans to paint it and ruin that perfect hooptie patena I have going on. The hot rod crowd pays big money for a finish I got for free due to bad clear coat that Ford used back in the 90s. Now that's ugly (and a Ford to boot).


ok guess I lied - found some pics


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Duff said:


> In a an ugly 66 contest, you'd be runner up, I just keep throwing $$$$ at it, may actually get it on the road this year.
> View attachment 152956


now that looks like a great project-- looks great- send pics on how it progresses


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

67ventwindow said:


> I came back from Iceland in 1994 to my beautiful 88 IROC shedding the clear coat like a snake. I gave it the axe for a 1994 b4c Camaro


I had an 84 Camaro. Paint was faded but good. I loved that car. It just needed too much at the time. I got rid of it when I bought the Pontiac.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Jared said:


> I had an 84 Camaro. Paint was faded but good. I loved that car. It just needed too much at the time. I got rid of it when I bought the Pontiac.


seems like many cars/trucks had that problem- wonder what happened that caused the problem


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

4rd4fun said:


> seems like many cars/trucks had that problem- wonder what happened that caused the problem


The 84 was still single stage paint. After almost 30 years, it was just worn out. The peeling clear, and paint that just fell off, in the later 80s and early 90s was due to water based paints and primers used by some of the manufacturers. The big 3 seemed to be the worst for it. The Japanese had their paint more sorted. The Mustang I have also came out of Florida so it had years of being baked in super hot sun. The plastic in the interior has also suffered as a result.


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

so the process begins today:
btw if anyone is interested there is a gto auction in July----- I NEED to stay away 





Amazing Pontiac Auction! “Mr. GTO”, The Blatter Collection! Cars, Parts & More! Auction Official Results - July 23, 2022 | VanDerBrink Auctions







www.vanderbrinkauctions.com





pictures of today so far-- i am gaining i hope


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

4rd4fun said:


> so the process begins today:
> btw if anyone is interested there is a gto auction in July----- I NEED to stay away
> 
> 
> ...


Jealous


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

I think the color turned out ok. Not a factory color but it looks good on car. Need reassemble it.
-now if i can remember how everything fit???


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks great, what color interior?


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Black interior and it needs some love- to give you an idea, door panels had been glued on?????


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

4rd4fun said:


> Black interior and it needs some love- to give you an idea, door panels had been glued on?????


Ha ha👍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

4rd4fun said:


> I think the color turned out ok. Not a factory color but it looks good on car. Need reassemble it.
> -now if i can remember how everything fit???


Nice, electric!


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

looks great. Guess your worlds ugliest just went out the window!


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Darn it- - thought i had that ugliest 66 cornered. But there are many flaws so i might still be in contention? Dang it was a lot of work and i have gained alot of respect for anyone who can paint well- i proved i can not.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Wait a minute. You painted the car yourself? That instantly gets you a ton of bonus points. It looks good in the pictures. The words "this was my first attempt" gain you a lot of street cred for sure.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

That is sooooo close to the color of mine, but I got you on UGLY now...for the time being. Congrats on painting it yourself. I've done 3 full paints now and you have to except some flaws, but you also get to spend the savings on other things. I can tell you it's alot easier to except your own flaws compared to paying out the wazoo and having to except expensive professional flaws.


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

That is a pretty cool rig for working on the body! And ya i always wanted to try to paint a car- could have done better but the car was pretty rough when I started on it


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

@4rd4fun - HUGE respect for doing this as your first paint!!! You have way more guts and skill than I do. Rock and roll, brother.


----------

